# German Shepherd Training



## daniellegina (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, I need a training boarding school for my shepherd in NJ. Can anyone refer me to a good place in central or northern NJ? My shepherd is 7 months and nipping at my 5 yr old daughter, I would like to send her away to be trained before she hurts her. Had a trainer come to my house a few times, I keep up with what he taught me but it's not going well. Thanks


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

This is something needs to be worked out at home around your daughter. I'm not against board and train for some things as it can be a good start that the owner needed in order to progress on their own but rarely do they come back completely trained and perfect. And for something like this, the training needs to happen around your daughter.


----------



## Maik (Sep 24, 2012)

gsdraven said:


> This is something needs to be worked out at home around your daughter. I'm not against board and train for some things as it can be a good start that the owner needed in order to progress on their own but rarely do they come back completely trained and perfect. And for something like this, the training needs to happen around your daughter.


Bad advice.
Having successfully used "boarding trainers" for GSD, I can say that a good one can and will easily deal with this issue. 
Just make sure you do your homework and find an appropraitely qualified one.

In the meantime, every time the dog tries to nip, say "NO" and give her something suitable to bite on.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Boarding trainers may or may not work. The trainer has to follow up with you and show you exactly how to reinforce the dog's behavior, or else she'll just revert back to bad behavior. She has to respect you.


----------

